# Weeping willow Question



## Kathryn Kraft (May 21, 2011)

HI, I just planted a weeping willow tree (about 8-9 feet tall) a few weeks ago, in a damp area of my property as I know they like alot of water. I watered it daily for the first few days, but then we started haveing a LOT of rain, almost daily, sometimes torrential downpours. In the past week I have noticed its leaves turning yellow and dropping. The older leaves on the branches it seems. Is the tree dying? what should I do? I am so upset. Thank you!


----------



## xtm (May 22, 2011)

Did you plant the tree with the root flare slightly above grade?

Did you backfill the hole with native soil - or did you dump in some foreign material like peat moss?

Insecticides, herbicides, or other chemicals used nearby?

Willows thrive in moist soil - green willow sticks stuck in the ground will often take root! If it is getting water regularly, I would try to quit worrying and forget about it for awhile as it establishes itself in the new setting.

xtm


----------



## indiansprings (May 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a weeping willow too much, can't hardly kill the things, unless it has been exposed to herbicides, it should snap out of it and be ok. They take a tremendous amount of water, I removed all of them on my property ( on the banks of spring ponds) after learning how much water they can use, one source stated they can transpire as much as 150-200 gallons of water a day.
But they can be overwatered when small, I'd let it dry out a little before starting to water it again.


----------

